# Physical Status Modifiers



## m1226ev@gmail.com (Jul 20, 2017)

Could someone help me on how to code a physical status that has 3 [2]? What does this mean?


----------



## cgaston (Jul 21, 2017)

The descriptions are in the front of the Anesthesia section of the CPT book:

*Physical Status Modifiers
*
P1: A normal healthy person
P2: A patient with mild systemic disease
P3: A patient with severe systemic disease
P4: A patient with severe systemic disease that is a constant threat to life
P5: A moribund patient who is not expected to survive without the operation
P6: A declared brain-dead patient whose organs are being removed for donor purposes


So a P3 is a patient with severe systemic disease. To bill it, you would add the P3 modifier to your selected code.


----------

